# 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 "There's no future in time travel&quot

## butters

Although seppe hasn't posted to the forums, there is a new nitro for consumption!!

```
2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 "There's no future in time travel"

***************************************************

# Start of CK base

from_2.6.9-rc2_to_staircase8.3 | A complete scheduler policy rewrite

schedrange.diff | Infrastructure for more policies

schedbatch2.4.diff | Batch scheduling

schediso2.6.diff | Isochronous scheduling

mapped_watermark4.diff | Lighter caching, very unlikely to swap

1g_lowmem2_i386.diff | Allows 1G ram without enabling highmem 

defaultcfq.diff | Enables the CFQ (completely fair queueing) I/O scheduler by default 

cfq_iosched_v2.patch | Completely Fair Queueing v2

cfq_v2_20040909.patch | CFQ update 

akpm-latency-fix1.patch | Minor latency improvement hack 

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch | Writeback latency fix 

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch | cdrecord fix

supermount-ng205.diff | automaticly mount removable media

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch | add seperate list for searching in the inode lists

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch | Convert tree_lock to an rwlock, improves performance at Oracle

# End of CK base (pre1)

reiser4-for-2.6.9-rc2-nitroX | The Reiser4 filesystem

ipw2100-0.54 | Intel Pro Wireless 2100 drivers

acpi-dsdt-initrd-patch-v0.6-2.6.9.patch | Custom acpi dsdt

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch | VIA Video4Linux 

cpu-vendor-select.diff | select more than 1 CPU vendor

lirc-2.6.5-mm1-20040406 | Linux InfraRed Control support

menuconfig-NAME-v2.1-dev5.patch | Show kernel name in menuconfig

squashfs2.0-patch | SquashFS v2.0, a squashed read-only filesystem for Linux

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch | Gentoo Compressed loopback support for 2.6 

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch | Linux Userland FileSystem (mount ftp connections, etc ..) 

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | omnibook support 

config-nr-tty-devices.diff | config /dev/tty* count for a cleaner /dev 

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff | exports all tracks and boot images on a CD as normal files 

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | ACX WLAN drivers 

acerhk.patch | Acer HotKeys support

iteraid_1.44.diff | Giga Raid 

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc1.patch | usb 500hz mouse hack

packet-2.6.8-2.patch | packet writing support for CD/DVD RW's

journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

pty_write-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

igxb-speedup.patch | speed up interrupt routine call

kallsyms-data-size-reduction--lookup-speedup.patch | speedup kallsyms

get_user_pages-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

config_hz.diff | Set the internal clock frequency 

back_journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch | Minor latency improvement patch

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc1.patch | Gensplash, a bootsplash replacement for Gentoo

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc2.patch | vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch | a new and more functional version of the vesafb Linux driver

vesafb_change_config.diff | change default fb

change_reiser4_config.diff | Do not allow 4k stacks with Reiser4

orinoco-0.13e-SN-5 | Orinocco drivers with support for scanning and monitor mode

# Start of Ingo Molnar's latency fixes

preempt-smp.patch 

preempt-cleanup.patch

preempt-cleanup-fix.patch

add-lock_need_resched.patch

sched-add-cond_resched_softirq.patch

sched-fix-latency-in-random-driver.patch

sched-ext3-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ext3.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-invalidate_inodes.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent.patch

sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-netstat.patch

sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-__release_sock.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-copy_page_range.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-unmap_vmas.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-get_user_pages.patch

fix-keventd-execution-dependency.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-mttrc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-vgaconc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-for-preempt-kernels.patch

# End of Ingo Molnar's latency fixes

reiser4-cond_resched-build-fix.patch | reiser4 tweak

kernel-events-rml-2.6.9-rc1-1.patch  | A simple sysfs change notifier over netlink
```

Get it here:

ebuild

patch

Patch against vanilla 2.6.8

My experience - works fine except for vesa-tng, which worked for me in 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 but hangs now with the same config.  Also, with this kernel (no framebuffer)  my X session is on the 8th console, and the text consoles are corrupted and unreadable.

I don't know if these issues are why seppe did not post this release, but this is all the more reason to test it.  Enjoy!!

----------

## MetatronX99

demura@edoras ~ $ uname -a

Linux edoras 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 #2 Sat Sep 18 23:19:26 EDT 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

demura@edoras ~ $ 

I've had it for quite some time apparently....

----------

## chickaroo

wow that's a lot of patches....

i noticed that it uses staircase 8.3 though. there's some pretty noticable changes in the new starcase 8.4

Changes in the recent releases include much better cpu accounting for short

running tasks improving fairness of cpu resources for such tasks, lots of

little code cleanups and resyncing with current code.

----------

## butters

The mtime on the release is Sept. 16, so it has been out for a few days.  That's why I was surprised there was no thread here yet.

----------

## jewps

It's right here  :Smile: 

The old one is getting clutered anyways  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=223977&highlight=nitro

----------

## Pink

 *chickaroo wrote:*   

> wow that's a lot of patches....
> 
> i noticed that it uses staircase 8.3 though. there's some pretty noticable changes in the new starcase 8.4
> 
> Changes in the recent releases include much better cpu accounting for short
> ...

 

As the other posts noted, it has been out for a some while now, and the original thread has 3 or 4 pages of posts so things may be a little 'dated' now.

I'm sure seppe is cooking up the next one - keep an eye out   :Very Happy: 

----------

## enzobelmont

i've never tried nitro-sources but want to try it... can anybody tell me if can i use win4lin in this kernel???

i need it badly.. if it doesn't support it i will try another alternative...

thanks in advance.

sorry my english...   :Wink: 

----------

## Pink

 *enzobelmont wrote:*   

> i've never tried nitro-sources but want to try it... can anybody tell me if can i use win4lin in this kernel???
> 
> i need it badly.. if it doesn't support it i will try another alternative...
> 
> thanks in advance.
> ...

 

I notice you have posted this question in a couple of threads: If win4lin is not in the patch list (look at the first post for a list of the patches) then it is not in the kernel.

As I said on your other post, try patching it yourself, it should only be a couple of rejects. If that doesn't work then you'll have to find a kernel with it already in. Some of the older nitro's use win4lin and some of the other patch sets on the forums do.

----------

## fimbulvetr

Anyone willing to vouch for this nitros stability?

----------

## Deranger

I'm running 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 and it's very stable.

----------

## MrApples

ive been running it since the day it was released without a single problem

----------

## Duck-Billed Platypus

Why cant I use 4k stacks with reiser4. Long ago it worked with love-sources.. at least I think it did..

----------

## jewps

Not with the newer reiser4 patches, you have to disable 4k stacks if you want it to compile.

----------

